
Rebase button for Bitbucket Server (paid add-on) - gsylvie
https://www.reddit.com/r/bitbucket/comments/5n3dg6/rebase_button_for_bitbucket_server_paid_addon/
======
gsylvie
Here's my business model: go through the top-voted bugs in Atlassian's bug
tracker and solve them one by one (I've done 3 of the top 10 so far):
[https://jira.atlassian.com/issues/?jql=project%20%3D%20BSERV...](https://jira.atlassian.com/issues/?jql=project%20%3D%20BSERV%20AND%20resolution%20%3D%20Unresolved%20ORDER%20BY%20watchers%20DESC%2C%20priority%20DESC%2C%20updated%20DESC)

Just kidding. But I don't think many people realize how flexible Atlassian's
add-on architecture is. I can put my own Rebase button right there in the PR
screen, with its own dialog, and integrate right into all the pre-existing
pre-receive hooks and branch permissions.

